# pkg SAT solver issues



## mzs47 (Sep 21, 2015)

I recently upgraded this machine to 10.2-RELEASE, and did a `pkg upgrade`.


```
$ pkg info pkg
pkg-1.5.6
Name  : pkg
Version  : 1.5.6
Installed on  : Sat Sep 19 04:50:32 IST 2015
Origin  : ports-mgmt/pkg
Architecture  : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix  : /usr/local
Categories  : ports-mgmt
Licenses  : BSD2CLAUSE
Maintainer  : pkg@FreeBSD.org
WWW  : http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
Comment  : Package manager
```

Now pkg is unable to solve some conflict which was not there before:


```
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (265 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (265 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
upgrade rule: upgrade local xfce4-taskmanager-1.1.0_1 to remote xfce4-taskmanager-1.1.0_1
cannot install package xfce4-taskmanager, remove it from request? [Y/n]: y
pkg: cannot find xfce4-taskmanager in the request
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.

# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (265 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (265 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
upgrade rule: upgrade local xfce4-taskmanager-1.1.0_1 to remote xfce4-taskmanager-1.1.0_1
cannot install package xfce4-taskmanager, remove it from request? [Y/n]: n
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```

Before this I have removed graphics/webp, which is one of the dependencies of www/midori. On which the same conflict showed up(the above message).

Now installing Midori is not possible:


```
# pkg install midori
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package midori, remove it from request? [Y/n]:
```


I browsed the forums and tried doing a check and force upgrade, which shows that many packages need to be downgraded:


```
# pkg upgrade -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (454 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (454 candidates): 100%
The following 457 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   jpeg: 8_6
   argp-standalone: 1.3_2
   gtk-engines2: 2.20.2_2

Installed packages to be DOWNGRADED:
   xterm: 320 -> 318
   xfce4-tumbler: 0.1.31_1 -> 0.1.31
   xfce4-time-out-plugin: 1.0.2_1 -> 1.0.2
   xfce4-settings: 4.12.0_1 -> 4.12.0
   xfce4-session: 4.12.1_2 -> 4.12.1_1
   xfce4-panel: 4.12.0_1 -> 4.12.0
   xfce4-mixer: 4.11.0_3 -> 4.11.0_2
   xfce4-desktop: 4.12.3 -> 4.12.2
   wavpack: 4.60.1_3 -> 4.60.1_2
   upower: 0.99.3 -> 0.99.0_1
   tevent: 0.9.25 -> 0.9.24
   tdb: 1.3.7,1 -> 1.3.4,1
   talloc: 2.1.3 -> 2.1.2
   startup-notification: 0.12_4 -> 0.12_3
   sqlite3: 3.8.11.1 -> 3.8.10.2
   soundtouch: 1.9.0 -> 1.8.0_1
   shared-mime-info: 1.4 -> 1.1_1
   seamonkey: 2.33.1_8 -> 2.33.1_7
   rarian: 0.8.1_4 -> 0.8.1_3
   qt4-opengl: 4.8.7 -> 4.8.6_2
   qt4-network: 4.8.7 -> 4.8.6_1
   qt4-gui: 4.8.7 -> 4.8.6_5
   qt4-corelib: 4.8.7 -> 4.8.6_5
   python27: 2.7.10 -> 2.7.9_1
   poppler-glib: 0.34.0 -> 0.30.0
   poppler: 0.34.0 -> 0.30.0
   polkit: 0.113 -> 0.105_5
   policykit: 0.9_10 -> 0.9_8
   png: 1.6.18 -> 1.6.17
   perl5: 5.20.3_8 -> 5.20.2_5
   pciids: 20150910 -> 20150615
   pango: 1.36.8_2 -> 1.36.8_1
   p5-URI: 1.69 -> 1.68
   p11-kit: 0.23.1_1 -> 0.23.1
   orc: 0.4.24_1 -> 0.4.24
   orage: 4.12.1_1 -> 4.12.1
   nss: 3.20 -> 3.19.3
   nspr: 4.10.9 -> 4.10.8_1
   mousepad: 0.4.0_2 -> 0.4.0_1
   mercurial: 3.5.1 -> 3.4.1
   llvm35: 3.5.2_1 -> 3.5.2
   libxfce4menu: 4.12.1_1 -> 4.12.1
   libv4l: 1.6.3_1 -> 1.6.3
   libtasn1: 4.7 -> 4.5_1
   libsoup-gnome: 2.50.0 -> 2.48.1_1
   libsoup: 2.50.0 -> 2.48.1_1
   libsecret: 0.18.3 -> 0.18_3
   librsvg2: 2.40.10 -> 2.40.9
   libgsf: 1.14.34 -> 1.14.33
   libgphoto2: 2.5.8_1 -> 2.5.7
   libgpg-error: 1.20 -> 1.19_1
   libexo: 0.10.7 -> 0.10.6
   libexif: 0.6.21_4 -> 0.6.21_3
   libdvdread: 5.0.3 -> 5.0.2
   libarchive: 3.1.2_4,1 -> 3.1.2_2,1
   libXpm: 3.5.11_4 -> 3.5.11_3
   lcms2: 2.7_1 -> 2.7
   jpeg-turbo: 1.4.1 -> 1.4.0
   jasper: 1.900.1_15 -> 1.900.1_14
   iso-codes: 3.60 -> 3.57
   hicolor-icon-theme: 0.15 -> 0.14
   harfbuzz: 1.0.1 -> 0.9.40_1
   hal: 0.5.14_30 -> 0.5.14_29
   gvfs: 1.24.2 -> 1.20.3_2
   gtk3: 3.16.6 -> 3.14.12
   gtk2: 2.24.28_1 -> 2.24.27
   gtk-update-icon-cache: 2.24.28 -> 2.24.27
   gstreamer1-plugins-bad: 1.4.5_1 -> 1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins: 1.4.5_2 -> 1.4.5_1
   gstreamer1: 1.4.5_1 -> 1.4.5
   gstreamer-plugins: 0.10.36_6,3 -> 0.10.36_5,3
   gstreamer: 0.10.36_4 -> 0.10.36_3
   gsettings-desktop-schemas: 3.16.1 -> 3.14.1
   graphite2: 1.3.2 -> 1.2.4
   gobject-introspection: 1.44.0 -> 1.42.0
   gnupg: 2.1.8 -> 2.1.5
   gnome-pty-helper: 0.40.2 -> 0.38.3
   glib-networking: 2.44.0 -> 2.42.1_1
   glib: 2.44.1_1 -> 2.42.2
   gettext-tools: 0.19.5.1 -> 0.19.4
   gettext-runtime: 0.19.5.1 -> 0.19.4
   geoclue: 2.2.0 -> 2.1.10
   gcr: 3.16.0 -> 3.14.0_1
   gconf2: 3.2.6_4 -> 3.2.6_3
   garcon: 0.4.0_1 -> 0.4.0
   freetype2: 2.6_1 -> 2.5.5
   epdfview: 0.1.8_9 -> 0.1.8_8
   enchant: 1.6.0_5 -> 1.6.0_4
   emacs-nox11: 24.5_1,3 -> 24.5,3
   dconf: 0.24.0_1 -> 0.22.0_1
   dbus: 1.8.20 -> 1.8.16
   curl: 7.44.0 -> 7.43.0_2
   consolekit: 0.4.5_4 -> 0.4.5_3
   colord: 1.2.11 -> 1.2.4_1
   cairo: 1.14.2,2 -> 1.12.18_1,2
   ca_root_nss: 3.20 -> 3.19.3
   boost-libs: 1.55.0_8 -> 1.55.0_5
   bash: 4.3.42 -> 4.3.39
   avahi-app: 0.6.31_5 -> 0.6.31_3
   atk: 2.16.0 -> 2.14.0
   at-spi2-core: 2.16.0 -> 2.14.1
   at-spi2-atk: 2.16.0 -> 2.14.1
   argyllcms: 1.7.0_1 -> 1.6.3
   adwaita-icon-theme: 3.16.2.1 -> 3.14.0_1
   Thunar: 1.6.10_1 -> 1.6.10

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
   pkg-1.5.6
   zip-3.0_1
   xwud-1.0.4
   xwininfo-1.1.3_1
   xwd-1.0.6
   xvinfo-1.1.2
   xtrans-1.3.5
   xsetroot-1.1.1
   xsetmode-1.0.0
   xset-1.2.3_1
   xrefresh-1.0.5
   xrdb-1.1.0
   xrandr-1.4.3
   xproto-7.0.27
   xprop-1.2.2
   xpr-1.0.4
   xorg-server-1.14.7_6,1
   xorg-libraries-7.7_2
   xorg-fonts-type1-7.7
   xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1
   xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7
   xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7
   xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7
   xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7
   xorg-fonts-7.7_1
   xorg-drivers-7.7_3
   xorg-docs-1.7,1
   xorg-apps-7.7_2
   xorg-7.7_2
   xmodmap-1.0.8
   xmlcharent-0.3_2
   xmlcatmgr-2.2_2
   xmessage-1.0.4
   xlsclients-1.1.3
   xlsatoms-1.1.1
   xlockmore-5.46
   xkill-1.0.4
   xkeyboard-config-2.14
   xkbutils-1.0.4
   xkbevd-1.1.3
   xkbcomp-1.3.0
   xinput-1.6.1
   xinit-1.3.4,1
   xineramaproto-1.2.1
   xhost-1.0.6_1
   xgc-1.0.4
   xgamma-1.0.5
   xfce4-wm-4.12.3
   xfce4-timer-plugin-1.6.0_1
   xfce4-terminal-0.6.3_2
   xfce4-taskmanager-1.1.0_1
   xfce4-screenshooter-plugin-1.8.2_2
   xfce4-notifyd-0.2.4_1
   xfce4-notes-plugin-1.8.1
   xfce4-conf-4.12.0
   xfce4-appfinder-4.12.0
   xfce-4.12_1
   xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1
   xf86miscproto-0.9.3
   xf86dgaproto-2.1
   xf86dga-1.0.3_1
   xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3_5
   xf86-video-r128-6.9.2_5
   xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3_5
   xf86-video-nv-2.1.20_6
   xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4_5
   xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_8
   xf86-video-ati-7.5.0_2
   xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1
   xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0_7
   xextproto-7.3.0
   xev-1.2.1
   xdriinfo-1.0.4_1
   xdpyinfo-1.3.1_1
   xdg-utils-1.0.2.20130919_1
   xcursorgen-1.0.6_1
   xcursor-themes-1.0.4_1
   xconsole-1.0.6_1
   xcmsdb-1.0.4
   xclock-1.0.7_1
   xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1
   xcb-util-0.4.0_1,1
   xcalc-1.0.6_2
   xbitmaps-1.1.1
   xbacklight-1.2.1_1
   xauth-1.0.9_1
   xarchiver-0.5.4_1
   x11perf-1.5.4
   wget-1.16.3
   vte-0.28.2_2
   virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.30
   virtualbox-ose-4.3.30
   videoproto-2.3.2
   unzip-6.0_6
   unix2dos-1.3
   unique-1.1.6_6
   twm-1.0.8
   trousers-tddl-0.3.10_7
   trapproto-3.4.3
   tiff-4.0.4
   thunar-archive-plugin-0.3.1_4
   tcl86-8.6.4
   taglib-1.9.1_2
   spidermonkey170-17.0.0_1
   smproxy-1.0.5
   slim-1.3.6_9
   setxkbmap-1.3.0
   sessreg-1.1.0
   sdocbook-xml-1.1_1,2
   sdl-1.2.15_7,2
   scrnsaverproto-1.2.2
   samba36-libsmbclient-3.6.25_2
   rsync-3.1.1_3
   rlog-1.4_2
   renderproto-0.11.1
   recordproto-1.14.2
   randrproto-1.4.1
   python2-2_3
   python-2.7_2,2
   py27-setuptools27-17.0
   py27-libxml2-2.9.2
   printproto-1.0.5
   popt-1.16_1
   poppler-data-0.4.7
   policykit-gnome-0.9.2_7
   pixman-0.32.6_1
   pinentry-tty-0.9.5
   pinentry-0.9.5
   pefs-kmod-2014.08.20
   pcre-8.37_4
   parole-0.8.0
   p7zip-9.38.1_2
   opus-1.1_1
   openjpeg15-1.5.2_1
   numix-theme-2.5.1
   npth-1.2
   nmap-6.47
   nettle-2.7.1
   mkfontscale-1.1.2
   mkfontdir-1.0.7
   mDNSResponder-567
   lzo2-2.09
   luit-1.1.1
   libxslt-1.1.28_7
   libxshmfence-1.2
   libxml2-2.9.2_3
   libxklavier-5.3,1
   libxkbui-1.0.2_4
   libxkbfile-1.0.8_3
   libxfce4util-4.12.1
   libxcb-1.11_1
   libwnck-2.30.7
   libvpx-1.4.0.488
   libvorbis-1.3.5,3
   libvolume_id-0.81.1
   libvncserver-0.9.9_11
   libtheora-1.1.1_6
   librtmp-2.4.20130923
   libpthread-stubs-0.3_6
   libproxy-0.4.6
   libpciaccess-0.13.3
   liboldX-1.0.1_3
   libogg-1.3.2_1,4
   libnotify-0.7.6_1
   libmad-0.15.1b_6
   libltdl-2.4.6
   libksba-1.3.3
   libidn-1.31
   libiconv-1.14_8
   libical-1.0.1
   libgnome-keyring-3.12.0_2
   libglesv2-10.4.6
   libglapi-10.4.6
   libgd-2.1.0_6,1
   libgcrypt-1.6.3
   libfontenc-1.1.2_3
   libffi-3.2.1
   libevent2-2.0.22_1
   libepoxy-1.2
   libedit-3.1.20150325_1
   libdvdnav-5.0.3
   libdrm-2.4.60,1
   libdmx-1.1.3_3
   libdevq-0.0.2_1
   libdca-0.0.5_1
   libdaemon-0.14_1
   libcroco-0.6.8_2
   libcdio-paranoia-10.2+0.90+1_1
   libcdio-0.92_1
   libcddb-1.3.2_4
   libcanberra-0.30_3
   libassuan-2.2.1
   liba52-0.7.4_3
   libXxf86vm-1.1.4_1
   libXxf86misc-1.0.3_3
   libXxf86dga-1.1.4_3
   libXvMC-1.0.9
   libXv-1.0.10_3,1
   libXtst-1.2.2_3
   libXt-1.1.4_3,1
   libXres-1.0.7_3
   libXrender-0.9.8_3
   libXrandr-1.4.2_3
   libXp-1.0.3,1
   libXmu-1.1.2_3,1
   libXinerama-1.1.3_3,1
   libXi-1.7.4_1,1
   libXft-2.3.2_1
   libXfontcache-1.0.5_3
   libXfont-1.4.9,2
   libXfixes-5.0.1_3
   libXext-1.3.3_1,1
   libXevie-1.0.3_3
   libXdmcp-1.1.2
   libXdamage-1.1.4_3
   libXcursor-1.1.14_3
   libXcomposite-0.4.4_3,1
   libXaw-1.0.12_3,2
   libXau-1.0.8_3
   libXTrap-1.0.1_3
   libXScrnSaver-1.2.2_3
   libX11-1.6.2_3,1
   libSM-1.2.2_3,1
   libIDL-0.8.14_2
   libICE-1.0.9_1,1
   libGLU-9.0.0_2
   libGL-10.4.6
   libFS-1.0.6_2
   libEGL-10.4.6
   kbproto-1.0.6
   json-glib-1.0.4
   jigdo-0.7.3_8
   jbigkit-2.1_1
   iso8879-1986_3
   inputproto-2.3.1
   indexinfo-0.2.3
   icu-55.1
   iceauth-1.0.7
   hunspell-1.3.3
   gtksourceview2-2.10.5_4
   gtk-xfce-engine-3.2.0
   gtk-murrine-engine-0.98.2_4
   gstreamer1-plugins-x-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-wavpack-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-vorbis-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-ugly-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-theora-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-soup-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-rtmp-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-resindvd-1.4.5_1
   gstreamer1-plugins-png-1.4.5_1
   gstreamer1-plugins-pango-1.4.5_1
   gstreamer1-plugins-ogg-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-mad-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-flac-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-faad-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-dvdread-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-dts-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.4.0
   gstreamer1-plugins-a52dec-1.4.5
   gstreamer1-libav-1.4.5
   gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.31_2,3
   gnutls-3.3.17.1
   gnome_subr-1.0
   gnome-mount-0.8_12
   gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.12.0
   gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10_4
   gmp-5.1.3_2
   glproto-1.4.17
   giflib-5.0.6
   getopt-1.1.6
   gdk-pixbuf2-2.31.7
   gdbm-1.11_2
   fusefs-sshfs-2.5
   fusefs-libs-2.9.4
   fusefs-encfs-1.7.4_7
   fontsproto-2.1.2,1
   fontconfig-2.11.1,1
   fontcacheproto-0.1.3
   font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_3
   font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_3
   font-util-1.3.1
   font-sun-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-sony-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_3
   font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_3
   font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-misc-misc-1.1.2_3
   font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_3
   font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_3
   font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_3
   font-micro-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-jis-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-isas-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_3
   font-dec-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_3
   font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_3
   font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-bh-type1-1.0.3_3
   font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_3
   font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_3
   font-alias-1.0.3_3
   font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_3
   font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_3
   font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_3
   font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_3
   font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_3
   flac-1.3.1
   fixesproto-5.0
   faad2-2.7_5,1
   expat-2.1.0_3
   encodings-1.0.4_3,1
   e2fsprogs-1.42.12_2
   dri2proto-2.8
   dri-10.4.6,2
   docbook-xsl-1.76.1_2
   docbook-xml-5.0_3
   docbook-sgml-4.5_1
   docbook-1.5
   dmxproto-2.3.1
   dmidecode-2.12
   desktop-file-utils-0.22_3
   dejavu-2.35
   dbus-glib-0.104
   db5-5.3.28_2
   damageproto-1.2.1
   cups-client-2.0.3_2
   compositeproto-0.4.2
   cdrtools-3.00_2
   cantarell-fonts-0.0.16
   bsdstats-6.0
   bitmap-1.0.8
   atop-2.0.2.b3
   artha-1.0.3_1
   appres-1.0.4
   alsa-plugins-1.0.29
   alsa-lib-1.0.29
   aalib-1.4.r5_11
   WordNet-3.0_3
   ORBit2-2.14.19_1

The operation will free 54 MiB.
339 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2015)

Please read the release notes:


> The default pkg(8) repository set in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf now defaults to the quarterly package set. To use the latest branch (as was the previous default), the comment at the top of /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf explains how to disable the default repository and specify an alternative repository. [r285830]


----------



## mzs47 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you, with pkg I never really cared about which branch I was using. I do like the
quarterly updates approach.

This cleared it up =>
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-repository-changed-to-quarterly-in-10-2.52843/

Unfortunately the comment in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf does not speak of this.


```
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 285830 2015-07-23 23:31:40Z gjb $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#  mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#  echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#
```

Running a forced upgrade now.


----------

